# An ending, of sorts...



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful and touching story of Dave and his wonderful life. He sounds like an amazing guy and he will be missed but it sounds like you have some wonderful memories to help you during this sad time. 
Rest in Peace sweet Dave and sing your heart out in the choir at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

No dry eyes here. Dave was a lucky dog and you were a lucky family. He was as handsome as handsome gets - sure wish I heard him sing!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is hard to say goodbye to those we love so dearly.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah no, I so loved seeing pics of Dave, such a beautiful dog. That was a beautiful and touching tribute to a special boy. I am so very sorry. Hugs to you.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

hugs and prayers for you and your family during this tough time..


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

what a lovely tribute to your pooch! Hugs and love to you and your family!

God Bless!
mo


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What a wonderful tribute to a dog who was truly special. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I'm sorry now*

but I'm so glad that you had a really good dog for a long time. It's great when a dog ends up with the right human family. Thank you for sharing your love story


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What a beautiful dog he truly was. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you loss


beth, moose and angel


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss but he had a wonderful life with you guys and it seems like plenty of wonderful memories for you to remember him by.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a beautiful boy!!! Godspeed!!!

Hooch


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

What a lovely story!!


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

What a wonderful touching tribute. Rest Well Dave.

Julie


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

What a wonderful tribute to a special boy. You must miss him so but be secure in the knowledge that he had a wonderful life with your family. Deepest condolences.

Helaine


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Had to reread again today after your other post. Want great sentiments you expressed in these two posts.

Hooch


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Did not see this post first time around. So sorry for your loss. Fourteen years is a long time. May you have comfort in knowing that he and your friend Gini are at the bridge together.


----------



## Gary Clark (Sep 20, 2007)

*Happy Jack*

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Your story brought back fond memories of my English Pointer "Beau" whom I lost after 14 years. I know how difficult it is and even though he had a great life like your boy, it wasn't any easier.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Gary Clark said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Your story brought back fond memories of my English Pointer "Beau" whom I lost after 14 years. I know how difficult it is and even though he had a great life like your boy, it wasn't any easier.


They are such wonderful dogs, and I cannot imagine this home being without a Pointer for very long. They are so beautiful, elegant, and regal looking. It's only when you've lived with one that you realize what clowns and goofballs they are! And, smart...
I'm sorry for your losing Beau. It is hard.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

What a lovely story!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

It's an exceptional and touching story... about becoming a part of a family.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I hadn't read this before either. So very sorry Laura, Dave sounds like such a special boy.


----------

